# 2017 LE2 Intake Manifold cracking common issue?



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Plastic intake manifolds can break from too much boost or a backfire. Not saying this is the problem but it should be investigated.


----------



## HatchBatch (Jun 21, 2019)

I agree and its why I am annoyed I was not allowed to visually inspect the manifold to glean any information. It doesnt look like this is a common issue, as in, a known defect for these LE2s. I am not yet running crazy boost levels and the car has not run poorly to indicate backfires but who knows. I dont think I will get a good answer on this one.


----------

